
Honeywell says it’s built the world’s best quantum computer - shdh
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/615309/industrial-giant-honeywell-says-its-built-the-worlds-best-quantum-computer/
======
shdh
Paper on arXiv
[https://www.honeywell.com/content/dam/honeywell/files/Beta_1...](https://www.honeywell.com/content/dam/honeywell/files/Beta_10_Quantum_3_3_2020.pdf)

------
pinewurst
But will it run Multics?

